# Elektronikas pamati >  tālvadība

## Evertino

Labdien!

Sakiet vai šim vibromotoram ir iespējams pievienot šo vadību ar pulti?
Un otrs jautājums vai strādās arī no 110V rozetes vai tikai no 220V rozetes?

Vibro motors - http://energostar.net/shop/7374/desc...mikrovibrators
Vadība - https://www.ebay.com/itm/110V-220V-Universal-Ceiling-Fan-Lamp-Remote-Controller-Switch-Lights-Timing-Kits/162673391683?_trkparms=aid%3D555018%26algo%3DPL.SIM%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3D76218a94bfb14e7eaf24bc76c3984e34%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D8%26rkt%3D12%26sd%3D112570641820%26itm%3D162673391683&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Paldies!

----------


## next

> Labdien!
> 
> Sakiet vai šim vibromotoram ir iespējams pievienot šo vadību ar pulti?
> Un otrs jautājums vai strādās arī no 110V rozetes vai tikai no 220V rozetes?


 Ja taa rozete ir 3faazu rozete tad vareetu iet taa lieta.
Palaideeju veel klaat piepirkt.

Pag, Tu tak nedomaa ar dimmeri triisfaazniekam apgriezienus groziit?

----------


## Tristan

Būtu nedaudz vienkāršāk ja zinātu ko īsti izgatavo.

Piemērs - Izvēlējos no OMB VBM-2 serijas -  1F/230Vac motoru (Mums tādi daži bij - strādā OK).
Nezinu kādam pielietojumam paredzēts, bet 100Eur ieguldījums uz vibromotoru liek domāt, ka taisīsi sakarīgi.

Tālvadības pults gan dikti ķīniska (Bangladešā tādus daudzkur redzēju - mēdz gļučīt - apdomā - ir labāki varianti).

Bet ja izmato sekojošu komplektāciju ko tu izvēlējies, tas izskatīsies šādi (LINKs)  (Atrais zīmējums)

----------


## Tristan

Uzsvēršu - Atkārīgs kādu motoru izvēlies - 1f vai 3f!!!
Kur uzstādīsi? 3f ir pieejams?

----------


## flybackmaster

'' 24W '' izmanto rezistoru , kalpos ilgak

----------

